# UK Betta Breeders



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

Just wondering does anyone know of any breeders in the UK?

There are a few around but none of them seem to have anything that nice . I'm just wondering to see if anymore are available.

Thanks


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

YES!! there is someone else that is on here from the uk! i thought i was all alone! i dont know any breeders. i get them from a brilliant aquatics store where i live!


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

You are not alone, don't worry lol. I only know the one decent breeder but he only does plakats (they are fantastic mind, but I don't like the plakats that much).

I have a poor selection of shops close by; there are lots but they have been empty of betta's for weeks. I ironically live next to a shop called "betta" (they have ways have a decent selection of females but not males ).


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

try just getting them on aquabid


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

A lot of Aqua Bid for some reason doesn't seem to ship to the UK :BIGweepy:


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

and aqua bid is VERY expensive if your short on money.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

My issue with aqua bid is that it's not just one fee; you pay here and there and then here and there before you get the fish; if they just said XX ammount and split it right away that would be fine...

I don't understand the site lol.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Try *Ebay*


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm definately on e-bay  looking every day - twice a day in fact just in case


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I hope you find a nice betta to love.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I got mine from ebay and I was spoiled for choice with the ones the guy had, they were gorgeous


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

Welsh said:


> I got mine from ebay and I was spoiled for choice with the ones the guy had, they were gorgeous


I think there is just a lul in the breeding market at the minute; there were loads months ago and now I barely see them in the shops. 

I was figuring if people were breeding them then summer might be less popular with it being holiday season. 

Never mind though; I bought a sorority instead ; a tiny royal blue crown tail convinced me she and her friends needed to come home with me


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

;-)


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

whoa, why is alienbetta banned?!


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Females are cool too though, I went to Pets at home the other day to see if they had different ones from my LFS and the people working there told me they didn't sell them anymore because they were boring  They are just as cool as males IMO and have so much character, just watch out with the females because even if I open the tank ajar atleast one ends up on the floor, its shocking how high they can jump lol


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I always thought my male was nosey until I got the girls and they take nosey to a new level.

One is unbelievably nosey; 2 are very nosey and the other is a bit dim and nosey lol. 

I was moving something in their tank and they always come to investigate but one kept trying to eat my bracelet  lol.


----------

